# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Started with solver light

## dot_net_help

i m going to start silver light i have VS 2008 ,what i need to install other than .exe of silver light ??


(http://www.silverlight.net/getstarted/) do i need to install all these in(Get Started Building Silverlight Applications)

----------


## vbNeo

Yes.

----------


## dot_net_help

i have VS 2008 so in order to run Silver light .i sinatlled following 


Silverlight3_Tools
silverlight 3sDK
silver light 3 tools for visual studio 2008 sp1-ENU

but i m not getting any template/project based on silver light in VS for silver light,need to have just helloworld programm

----------

